# Matapeake Pier Report 10/15/2005



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Bluefish, Bluefish, bluefish... (observed between 6pm-10pm)
I've seen over 20-30 bluefish caught in the pier. One guy caught about 15 bluefish and received a ticket when a park ranger checked his ice box full of blues... It's funny how he received a ticket for having 5 extra blues, but he didn't care about some old guy with 7-8 rods filling up 1/3 of the pier. Blues were from 12-18" sizes i think. 
Also I saw 2 Rockfish over approx. 26"-28+"... Huge ones... 
abundant spots and perch..

Baits: Cutbait - spot, Bloodworm.
Rod: at least 10ft rod to cast into deep area... 
Fee: the parking machine was broken... It was FREE parking for everyone today!!!! 
Weather: windy, strong water current. 
People: very crowded. 20+people on the pier with minimum of 3-8 rods per person. 
Illegal activities: 2 people cited with ticket and were kicked out of the pier for not possessing a chesapeake bay fishing license. 1 person cited a ticket for having more than 10 bluefish. 
Ranger: he checked everyone's(over 20+ people) license, bags, ice cooler, and even in the water for cages and nets... 
Good news: Ranger didn't care about people having beer in their cooler. He also didn't care about (rude and selfish) people with over 3 fishing rods.. 
Bad News: I didn't catch anything except for bunch of perch... I couldn't catch Spot for bait because i didn't have any bloodworms.. but some friendly fellow fisherman gave me some worms.. but still didn't catch anything.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I met this guy with a fishing equipment called "Fishing Cam"..... He said he was the inventor and he wanted to see if it would work well in metapeake pier's dirty water... Well, it seemed to work, because when i saw his fishing cam monitor, i saw a spot and white perch roaming the area.. it was amazing. The the hook was attached to the cam. He said it will be released in the U.S. soon for around $500. Well, i asked him what if the cam gets snagged? He said the replaceable "fish cam" will cost $20..(not too bad of a price)... 

I wouldn't buy it, but i guess an avid fisher may want it.. check out the website.. it's called "www.fishingcam.net" 
I'm not advertising this product or anything... since this product isn't even out in the market yet. I just thought it was very interesting. I checked out the website and it had some video clip of the features...


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Good fishin report Armyguy, I guess those fish must not have heard about the low oxygen levels and poor shorefishing conditions in the mid-Bay .It is always good to to see new board members who are motivated enough and willing to go out and check on the fishing conditions firsthand.I talked to a friend of mine yesterday,and he told me that Matapeake has been like that for the past couple of weeks.Keep up your reports.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Low O2 levels are good, it concentrates all the fish to the upper bay.  Haven't had this many rock up North in many a moon.  You really don't beleive all that hype do you?  All summer they were saying the upper bay is dead which is fine with us who fish it.  Keeps the 80% away who have no idea how to locate them.  I love it.  Listen all THERE'S NO FISH NORTH OF THE BAY BRIDGE.


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

*metapeake*

i was there last night until around midnight...like armyguy said already, i saw that one elderly man who had like 10 rods out...he caught the biggest rockfish there...it was around 30''...and then some other guy caught another big rock ten minutes after...and then it became dead. i didnt really catch much fish but i learned my lesson on dressing properly for nightfishing in the fall


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool! 
Best report I've seen from the Peake since the spring. A few cold nights and the water turnover should start in earnest. Might be a productive fall.  

As you found out, weekends are pretty much a waste at the Peake unless the weather is rotten. Too many folks taking up real estate.  

I was at the narrows and had similar problems. OBTW, only dinks. Didn't see a keeper all evening. 

CDL, I got some of your blue babies. Work like a champ!  Saturday same as Friday, but set up on the other side. 
.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

It was cold, cold, cold yesterday... i'm done with matapeake pier.. i can't fish with selfish people that uses 10 rods!!!.. He was an elder and i didn't really want to disrespect him so i didn't say anything, but i would more than likely stay away from that pier... 

Well, since the weather is cold and i can't cast far enough, i'll probably try the "headboat" down at the chesapeake bay beach (approx 1hr drive from ft meade)... 

If anyone is interested (from ft.meade area), i would love to carpool to the marina. I'm thinking of Friday or Saturday night. (i've never been on the headboat, so any info is welcome). 

Headboat: 6pm-mid-night
Cost: $45 , includes bag of bloodworm. 
Rod rental (Optional): $5 
Other info: allowed one medium size cooler. (i think beer is allowed, but no hard liquor)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If your talking about*



Armyguy said:


> Well, since the weather is cold and i can't cast far enough, i'll probably try the "headboat" down at the chesapeake bay beach (approx 1hr drive from ft meade)...
> 
> If anyone is interested (from ft.meade area), i would love to carpool to the marina. I'm thinking of Friday or Saturday night. (i've never been on the headboat, so any info is welcome).
> 
> ...


the Tom Hooker or the Lady Hooker? Don't waste your money! Just when you get on the fish they'll move the boat. You can ask about anyone thats been out with them, the capts love to burn diesel. ......Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree with Clyde. 

Couple of suggestions:

Go down to Solomons and do Bunkys. 
http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/head-boat.html

Or go on the Olympus in Ridge, MD. Been on the Olympus a number of times. Its my favorite headboat.
.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,

but again, no one is giving a specific info why we should avoid hooker headboat..(are they racists? bad service? too many people? dirty? no one is catching any fish except spot and perch? the boat is old, and we'll all die in the water?... etc...) 
also, i heard there's a headboat in deale, md? any info on that place? 

Thanks for the $.02 though... appreciate every info.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The basic reason is that they do not work to put their customers on fish. They may catch fish at times but they do not put an effort to catch fish if they are not biting actively.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Start off by doing a search on "Tom Hooker"
or "Headboat" or "Rod n Reel". That should
pull up all the reports/comments from the
last few years.

I went on the boat 2 times when I first
got to this area....worst experience of 
my headboat fishing life. :--|


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Was going to suggest the same thing but Talapia beat me to it.  

I suggested Bunky's earlier but there's something you need to know if you decide to try them. They sometimes charter the boat and its best to call the night before to make sure they are going out as a headboat. 410-326-3241. They also don't go out unless they have 9 customers.

The Olympus is the best bet in my book, especially their night trips, but its a *long *drive home after a long evening on the water. If you're into camping, PLO is pretty close and you can hit the pier and then the campground afterwards. Get there early to get a good spot on the boat.
.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Was going to suggest the same thing but Talapia beat me to it.
> 
> I suggested Bunky's earlier but there's something you need to know if you decide to try them. They sometimes charter the boat and its best to call the night before to make sure they are going out as a headboat. 410-326-3241. They also don't go out unless they have 9 customers.
> 
> ...


great info, but anything closer? I usually go down to st.marys (NAS base, i have military decal), but the drive is way too long.. i only go there when i go with some friends.. but unfortunately, they don't enjoy the sport as much as i do.. so i wind up going by myself, but Olympus is way too far away to drive on my own.. any headboat closer?

also, if you can get into military bases.. any good 24hrs place to fish other than NAS or solomons?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Actually.....if you really want to catch 
fish on a headboat.....I mean really prime
time eating fish...head on down to Ocean 
City MD and hit the Morning Star. Fall is
a super time to go, seabass school back
up for thier winter run, BIG blues are
over the same wrecks and when they are
on THEY are on.
Tog, Triggers, Sheeps, anything is possible
right now. That is my advice. Heck just
fishing from the jetties and 50 bridge is
a blast and more than worth the drive.
You can drive down fish all day get a room
for around $40 and fish the next day.
You really cannot beat the fall fishing
in OC.

You are very lucky...There is super fishing
year round, but you have got to be 
willing to drive 3 or 4 hrs. Do a search
on VA Beach Seabass or Tog.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Armyguy said:


> great info, but anything closer? I usually go down to st.marys (NAS base, i have military decal), but the drive is way too long.. i only go there when i go with some friends.. but unfortunately, they don't enjoy the sport as much as i do.. so i wind up going by myself, but Olympus is way too far away to drive on my own.. any headboat closer?
> 
> also, if you can get into military bases.. any good 24hrs place to fish other than NAS or solomons?


There are other boats closer but I won't recommend them because I haven't been on them.

Military bases? Can't help you there. The only one I hear about frequently is PAX River.
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey T, where can you get a room for $40.00 a night? I always stay at the Talbot Inn but it's closer to $100.00 a night. I always stay for 2 nights so I like a small kitchen.  I like to drive down early in the morning, fish, spend the night, fish the next day, spend the night, and fish the next day then head home. This old body just can't take everything in one day.  The older I get the more I appreciate the creature comforts.  I bet Clyde knows what I'm talking about. 

Mother's Day weekend two years ago my brother and me fished the Morning Star on that Saturday. Just about everyone one the boat limited on big seabass and it seemed everyone wanted their fish cleaned. I told Monty that we were staying at the Talbot Inn so at the end of the trip, at his request, we left two coolers full of fish with the mate and he cleaned, wrapped, iced them down and brought them to us at the Inn. You'll never get that service form anyone else other than Monty. Like I said I really enjoy creature comforts.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No limit on number of rods*



> i can't fish with selfish people that uses 10 rods!!!.. He was an elder and i didn't really want to disrespect him so i didn't say anything, but i would more than likely stay away from that pier


That 3 rod limit is freshwater only.

Am not defending him, but he also has his rights and was there first. Yes, some common sense would tell you as the pier got crowded, put a few away.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey T, where can you get a room for $40.00 a night? I always stay at the Talbot Inn but it's closer to $100.00 a night. I always stay for 2 nights so I like a small kitchen.  I like to drive down early in the morning, fish, spend the night, fish the next day, spend the night, and fish the next day then head home. This old body just can't take everything in one day.  The older I get the more I appreciate the creature comforts.  I bet Clyde knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Mother's Day weekend two years ago my brother and me fished the Morning Star on that Saturday. Just about everyone one the boat limited on big seabass and it seemed everyone wanted their fish cleaned. I told Monty that we were staying at the Talbot Inn so at the end of the trip, at his request, we left two coolers full of fish with the mate and he cleaned, wrapped, iced them down and brought them to us at the Inn. You'll never get that service form anyone else other than Monty. Like I said I really enjoy creature comforts.


I remember that post! Everybody found
a reason or some such not to go and 
missed out on one of the best trips of the
year!  As far as lodging goes, right now
it is dirt cheap in OC, Dewey, and Rehobeth
beach. Most of the budget places that 
usually charge $60 - $80 in the summer 
are running around $40 now. Keep in mind
that those are the budget places. I usually
spend around $60 and get a king size room
or a suite at places like the sleep inn in 
Rehobeth (they give AAA and Military discount)
or any of the nicer hotels in OC on the main
strip there. I always drive down the night 
before and get a good night's sleep and 
then go fishing and drive home. It is just
not fun for me to drive down at 3 am, fish
all day and then drive back. Now I am 
starting to think about staying overnight the
day I fish also!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought there was a three rod limit on the bay... I guess I was wrong...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks T. Clyde and me have stayed at the Best Western in Rehoboth by the factory outlet stores. Nice place and reasonable. Guess I'll start looking for a late winter/early spring place to stay. Yea, a two night stay is the way to go.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Armyguy 
If you take note,these guys kind of drift off the subject.They forgot you are trying to stay within one hour of Mead.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry man, sometimes I get carried way.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

haha.....  
How about those USC! go trojans!

---USC Alumni---

oh by the way..... the old man has rights to have his 10 rods... and so do people that like to fart in the public.. but they don't because it's just rude.... but it's okay if you cut a silent one.


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

Armyguy said:


> any good 24hrs place to fish other than NAS or solomons?


I think you should try jonas green park pier, old rt.50 bridge. You can fish there 24/7. It is pretty small pier with no light. You should bring your lanton. 
It is probably the CLOSEST place from ft.Meade. 
It's even closer than Peake and SPSP!


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Skinpower said:


> I think you should try jonas green park pier, old rt.50 bridge. You can fish there 24/7. It is pretty small pier with no light. You should bring your lanton.
> It is probably the CLOSEST place from ft.Meade.
> It's even closer than Peake and SPSP!


Appreciate the info. Anyone know if it's 24hrs? I've searched the thread, but no one seems to be clear about the time. Thanks skinpower. I'm going to try out my new 10ft Daiwa surf rod.

Is this the direction? appreciated if anyone confirm the direction. 
Directions to Jonas Green Park:
Take Route 50 to Exit 27, Rt. 450/Gov.Ritchie Hwy and go SOUTH. Pass the war memorial. At next light, just before the bridge, turn LEFT and immediately RIGHT to pass under Rt. 450. Proceed straight to a loop road with porta-potties on the West end. Cross the small footbridge to the beach/launch.


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

Armyguy said:


> Directions to Jonas Green Park:
> Take Route 50 to Exit 27, Rt. 450/Gov.Ritchie Hwy and go SOUTH. Pass the war memorial. At next light, just before the bridge, turn LEFT and immediately RIGHT to pass under Rt. 450. Proceed straight to a loop road with porta-potties on the West end. Cross the small footbridge to the beach/launch.


Perfect direction! When you get there, you will see the beach on the right side. If you can cast far enough, it is a pretty good place to be relaxed(I am not sure whether you can fish on the beach after sunset). Otherwise, try to cast at the far end of the pier. You should cast toward the middle of the river or to the beach side. There are lots of rocks on the big bridge side. 

You can fish there (on the pier) for 24hr.
Also, it could get crowed by some crabbers...


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks skinpower!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

This old guy(Jack) was he fishing on the left side of the pier where it "T"s or on the right side(far end).


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

the elderly man, jack, was fishing at the joint point(where the pier bends to the right). he was casting out away from the pilings on the right and the beach on the left...i dunno, i guess that's where the deeper water is?? he had his rods all positioned around that entire sweetspot.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

To the right where the boats go out is a channel and it's so so deep, the left of the last light on the right(straight out) is alot deeper water about 75 to 100 yards out.


----------

